# Teichbau mit eigenem Quellwasser



## Salmo Fario (22. Apr. 2007)

Hallo Teichfreunde
Da ich bei mir genügend Land und auch eigenes Quellwasser zur Verfügung habe würde gerne einen Teich anlegen der ruhig etwas grösser sein dürfte als ein "normalen" Gartenteich. Meine Quelle bringt ca 8 Liter in der Minute und fliesst zuoberst auf meinem Grundstück neben dem Haus in einen Brunnen. Das ganze Gelände ist leicht abschüssig und ich möchte vom Brunnen einen Bach anlegen der ca 50 meter lang würde und zum Schluss in den Teich münden würde. Das auch genügen Wasser im Bachbett fliesst würde ich eine zusätzliche Bachlaufpumpe installieren. 
Jetzt kommt aber das Problem:
Weiter unten also dort wo der Teich entstehen sollte habe ich keine Möglichkeit das Wasser abzuführen. Wäre es vieleicht sogar möglich den Teich ohne Folie zu machen und dafür eine Sickergrube auszuheben? Bei 8 Litern in der Minute ergiebt das aber über 10000 Liter pro Tag. Weiss nicht ob da alles versickern würde.
Hat da jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht?

Gruss aus der Schweiz
Michael


----------



## Annett (23. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau mit eigenem Quellwasser*

Hallo und Willkommen im Forum.

Na das ist ja mal ein Unterfangen. Zehn Kubikmeter am Tag versickern lassen. Wenn Du da keine Kiesschichten findest, die wie Drainagen wirken, wird das sicher auf Dauer Probleme geben. Obs erlaubt ist, wäre dann noch die nächste Frage. 
Die meisten Böden sind irgendwann gesättigt oder das feine Sediment sorgt für eine immer schlechtere Versickerung.

Ich nehme an, dass Du sowohl einen vollen Teich als auch kein überlaufendes Wasser möchtest.
Das wird schwierig... Ich würde ja sagen: Versuch macht kluch, aber was machst Du mit dem Loch, wenn es nicht klappt und Du weiterhin in den Kanal? abführen müßtest?
Wenn Du Glück hast, dann versickert zu wenig und Du kannst "oben" den Wasserfluß reduzieren. Versickert alles, dann hast Du nur einen flachen Tümpel/feuchte Wiese. Dafür gebe es aber auch schöne Pflanzen-Arten. 

Also ich kann da keine Tips geben, wie man das richtig anlegt. Ist ein eher ungewöhnliches Projekt. :?


----------



## Harald (23. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau mit eigenem Quellwasser*

Hallo Michael,

Dein Problem könnte man auch als Luxusproblem ansehen. Die meisten Leute wollen das Wasser im Teich halten, Du bist aber eher darauf angewiesen, dass 10000 l am Tag versickern.

Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, das das ohne Folie wirklich machbar ist, weil Du exakt diese Menge jeden Tag verlieren mußt. Wie will man das berechnen?


----------



## Salmo Fario (23. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau mit eigenem Quellwasser*

Hallo Annett Hallo Harald
die Probleme hab ihr auf den Punkt gebracht. Es scheint nicht einfach zu werden. Aber wenn ich schon Wasser habe möchte ich es auch gebrauchen. Ist doch schade wenn alles ungenützt weg läuft. Muss warscheinlich doch kleiner Planen denn eine zu grosse Folie kann ich mir wohl doch nicht leisten. Ev werde ich versuchen eine Pumpe mit Schwimmer in einem Schacht zu montieren die das Wasser wieder nach oben befördern würde wenns zu viel wird.
Naja möchte einfach eine gute Lösung finden. Ist gar nicht so einfach.
Besten Dank auf jeden Fall für eure Ratschläge.

Gruss Michael


----------



## Nestor (23. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau mit eigenem Quellwasser*

Hallo,

warum lässt du den Bach im Verlauf nicht so wie er ist und zapfst ihn mit nem Bypass an? Kann mir aber auch dein Problem noch nicht so richtig vorstellen...

Grüße Björn


----------



## Salmo Fario (23. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau mit eigenem Quellwasser*



			
				Nestor schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> warum lässt du den Bach im Verlauf nicht so wie er ist und zapfst ihn mit nem Bypass an? Kann mir aber auch dein Problem noch nicht so richtig vorstellen...
> 
> Grüße Björn



Hallo Björn
Ist auch für mich nicht ganz einfach das Problem zu erklähren. Vom Brunnen geht das Wasser in einen Schacht im oberen Teil des Grundstückes. Ich habe noch gar keinen Bach. Den will ich erst anlegen und der soll vom oberen Teil über das Grundstück zum Teich fliessen der zu unterst ist! Höhendifferenz vieleicht 20 meter Bachlänge so um die 70 meter. Wie schon geschrieben im Moment wäre die einzige Idee das Wasser wieder rauf zu Pumpen. Hajajai das gibt wirklich eine Knacknuss.:? 

Gruss


----------



## Nestor (23. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau mit eigenem Quellwasser*

Hi,

20 m Höhendifferenz? Da bist ja schon bei 2 bar die durch die Wassersäule entstehen + Rohrreibungsverluste, jedoch geringes Födervolumen (0,480 m³/h). Die Pumpenwahl find ich hier interessant, zumindest wenn ich mir die Leistungscharakteristiken der O*se-Pumpen andschaue! Zum Beispiel die Profinaut 40 bringt dir 11m Wassersäule bei max. 40 m³/h! Bei dem geringen Volumenstrom kann man ja fast schon eine Kolbenpumpe verwenden. Oder versteh ich dich immer noch falsch? 

Grüße Björn


----------



## Salmo Fario (23. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau mit eigenem Quellwasser*

Also hier noch ein paar Fotos falls ich das schaffe!
Ich habe die Höhendifferenz mal so geschätzt hab noch nichts ausnivelliert.
Photo 1: Von dort kommt das Wasser und geht im Moment direkt in den Schacht von wo es abgeführt wird. Ich möchte es beim Brunnen auffangen und der Bachlauf würde dann dort beginnen.
Photo 2: dort sollte irgendwo der Bach durchlaufen.
Photo 3: unten in der Wiese möchte ich den Teich haben.
Von Pumpen hab ich noch keine Ahnung aber da wird es schon was geben hoffe ich.


----------



## Salmo Fario (27. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau mit eigenem Quellwasser*

Keine Erfahrungwerte und auch keine Tipps mehr! Teich mit Quellwasser und ohne Folie hat hat sich wohl erledigt. Somit wird das ganze etwas kleiner werden. Mache wohl ein paar Terassen wo das Wasser vom oberen  in den nächsten Teich läuft mit Bachlauf und pumpe das Wasser dann wieder hoch.
Gruss an alle


----------



## Nestor (30. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau mit eigenem Quellwasser*

Hi,

auch bei dem Projekt würde ich den Höhenunterschied aber dann nicht allzuhoch ansetzen! Ich meine du hast ein super schönes Grundstück. Da kann man viel drauß machen! Nur deine Gegebenheiten hat hier wahrscheinlich niemand so wirklich. Viel Erfolg in jedem Fall!

Grüße Björn


----------



## Rambo (30. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau mit eigenem Quellwasser*

Hallo,

Verstehe ich das Richtig?
Quelle fliesst in Brunnen?
Brunnen bekommt ein Abzweig für Neuen Bachlauf?
Bachlauf führt in den Neuen Teich?

Wenn das Richtig ist was ich geschrieben habe dann müsste man doch nur
den Bachlauf schliessen und öffnen können und zwar dort wo der Brunnen
ist. Wenn du dann noch Via Pumpe vom Teich zurück an den Anfrag des
Bachlaufs Gehst hast du eine Zirkulation.

Und bei bedarf, Heisse Tage führst du Frisches Quellwasser dazu.

Normaler weise ist Quellwasser ja auch sehr kalt was für manche Tiere (Koi)
nicht unbedingt gut ist.

Ist meine Vermutung richtig?

Gruss Rambo

gut ist.


----------



## Salmo Fario (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau mit eigenem Quellwasser*



			
				Rambo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Verstehe ich das Richtig?
> Quelle fliesst in Brunnen?
> ...



So bin auch wider mal im Forum.
Das hast Du perfekt erkannt und ich werde auch so was in der Art machen wie Du es vorschlägst. Hätte aber lieber das ganze Quellwasser durch den Teich geleitet weil ich Regenbogenforellen einsetzen möchte. Habe auch noch mit der Gemeinde gesprochen und ev kann ich eine Pipeline bauen die bis zu einem Schacht an einer Strasse führt. Wäre zwar ein riesen Aufwand (250m)würde sich aber sicher lohnen. Allerdings wissen die noch nicht ob das ein Schmutzwasser oder ein Sauberwasserschacht ist. Kann natürlich nicht sauberes Wasser in die Klähranlage leiten. : 


Gruss Michael


----------



## Salmo Fario (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbau mit eigenem Quellwasser*



			
				Nestor schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> auch bei dem Projekt würde ich den Höhenunterschied aber dann nicht allzuhoch ansetzen! Ich meine du hast ein super schönes Grundstück. Da kann man viel drauß machen! Nur deine Gegebenheiten hat hier wahrscheinlich niemand so wirklich. Viel Erfolg in jedem Fall!
> 
> Grüße Björn


Danke für die Glückwünsche. Das Grundstück ist schon toll aber eben nicht gerade aber das gibt ja auch andere Möglichkeiten. (Terrassen, Bachlauf, Wasserfälle). Die Planung scheint mir doch sehr wichtig zu sein. Hoffe ich fange doch noch dieses Jahr mit dem Bau an

Ist das so ein Problem mit dem Höhenunterschied? Was sind da die grössten Probleme?

Gruss Michael


----------

